

Ask HN: How to solve HN-loop? - newsisan

Not just HN, but the entire internet is becoming too much of a timesuck for me, so despite the irony I thought that I should come to HN and ask if there is something like Leechblock, but for Chrome.<p>StayFocusd and Chrome Nanny don't cut it for me, because I am looking for something that can block every single site, except for the ones I specify. (Even better if it can give 5 mins of unblocked browsing every 2 hours or so)<p>And to prove my point, I only came here just then to ask this question, but ended up spending 8 minutes reading articles before jumping back to this tab....<p>Reminds me of this:
youtube loop (urbandict): When you go to watch a quick 30 second video on YouTube and regain consciousness hours later having jumped from interesting video to interesting video.
======
smiler
You could try

\- K9 Web protection

But I am still battling this myself - discipline is what it takes. I'm
travelling this weekend for work and stuck in a hotel with rate capped
internet (0.5mbit). It's so slow for browsing it's unbelievable. Yesterday I
managed around 16 hours of work because I just got so fed up with the internet
speed that I gave up browsing. So you could try that - download all the docs
you need, get all the development tools setup on your local machine and then
just go somewhere with no internet.

------
djgibbon
Try using Chrome Nanny and setting the blocked URL to .

It sometimes takes a second or two after startup to kick in, but it works.
Make sure you set your home page to Google and whitelist it beforehand!

------
driverdan
You could try learning some self control. Just stop going to sites that take
up your time.

